# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  iOS 4.0 и мультизадачность на iPhone 3G

## SDA

iOS 4.0 GM, будучи финальной версией вета-тестирования, уже доступна для установки, причем не только для разработчиков. Однако, если пользователи 3GS получают ее в полном объеме, то iPhone 3G получит урезанную версию без функции мультизадачности. Согласитесь, довольно обидно.

Давайте не будем расстраиваться, ведь если приложить немножко усилий, можно получить не только обои, но и мультизадачность на втором поколении телефонов от Apple.

Все, что нам нужно, это прямые руки, сам гаджет и iTunes 9.2 beta, которая, к сожалению, доступна пока только на Mac.
далее http://www.iphones.ru/iNotes/64234#more-64234

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

